# Trevor Berbick found dead



## Jade Tigress (Oct 30, 2006)

Ewwww. 

http://sports.aol.com/news/articles/_a/ex-heavyweight-champ-berbick-found-dead/20061028141109990001


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

In a courtyard of a church how strange


----------



## elder999 (Oct 30, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> In a courtyard of a church how strange


 
Who do?* Voodoo.*


----------



## stickarts (Oct 30, 2006)

There was an article in the paper yesterday. Sounds like he had been in and out of trouble for awhile.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 30, 2006)

Really ironic, since I just watched the Youtube clip of his fight vs. Tyson... man.


----------

